
New polar research ship to be named RRS Sir David Attenborough - okket
https://twitter.com/JoJohnsonMP/status/728497856915591168
======
okket
Press release:

[https://www.gov.uk/government/news/uks-200-million-polar-
res...](https://www.gov.uk/government/news/uks-200-million-polar-research-
ship-named-in-honour-of-sir-david-attenborough)

BBC:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-36225652](http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-36225652)

------
celticninja
Easiest way to ensure no one was pissed off at the decision not to go with
Boaty McBoatface.

~~~
tfm
This is the internet, people will always be pissed off.

We'll see how long it takes for news sources to stop reporting the journeys of
the "RRS David Attenborough nee Boaty McBoatface".

~~~
iswim
I believe it is the "RRS David McBoatface Attenborough"

